# Hi folks!



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

Been lurking for a while, and finally decided to poke my head out and say "hello". I've always been interested in "unusual" things, and have been into "scary stuff" (as my nephew calls it) since I was a kid. I dig Halloween of course and have worked on and off in various haunted houses and events over the years. I'm now involved in Relay for Life, for which I put on a small haunt each year at our local fairground during the annual Relay event. Each year it's a different theme, so it has definitely been a challenge.
http://www.hauntforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif

Anyway, I hope to learn a lot from this forum, and I'll try to share my knowledge whenever possible. Haunt on!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome. Enjoy it here. There's no escape now.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome aboard!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome Fetch..
ghoul luck on your relay event


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Welcome - glad you found us


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the fun!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*welcome Fetch !!*


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome Stay Awhile


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Welcome Fetch!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Fetch!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I'm certainly starting to feel welcome.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to the group, there are a lot of great ideas here.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. A quote from George Carlin, what a great way to start.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Hoowldy


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome! Glad you joined the party Fetch. Quite a few of us in NC.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome!

You must stay forever and ever and ever.....


----------



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome this is definately the place for learning cool stuff.
Denise


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome. Hope you have lots of free time on your hands because this place is very addictive. Trust me


----------

